# help with fleas



## jbp84 (Aug 9, 2010)

i notice the other day my pointer was out in the yard running playing as usual he can in he came in with more spots than he left with and they were fleas. i been bathing him once a month putting advantage on him for fleas he weighs 55lbs we got the mid dosage was unsure if he needed the one for large dogs 55lbs-up. my question is what is best thing to treat my yard with to rid these things i know the usual cut grass then throw out what ever you use but i want them gone asap i cant stand fleas my pointer stays inside mostly i dang sure dont want them in my house.thanxs-joey


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 9, 2010)

Wisdom or Talstar, same thing.  Their active is Bifenthrin.  It also has a residual effect for 30-45 days and you can use it to treat just about any insect issue.  Even go once a month around the foundation like I do.   It's $25 for a 32 oz bottle and that's 64 gallons of mix you can make.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 9, 2010)

is that a RUP


----------



## CC Rider (Aug 12, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> Wisdom or Talstar, same thing.  Their active is Bifenthrin.  It also has a residual effect for 30-45 days and you can use it to treat just about any insect issue.  Even go once a month around the foundation like I do.   It's $25 for a 32 oz bottle and that's 64 gallons of mix you can make.



HALOJmpr hit the nail on the head. If you use the Wisdom, spray it stronger than what's recommended. There's 2 dosing options listed in the chart, make sure you use the one for the larvae stage. Spray the yard and porches first, then cut the grass. The unhatched pupae will come out of the sac with the vibration from the mower and contact the poison. It will not kill fleas in the pupae sac. I just did all I mentioned last weekend and will do it again this weekend. I mixed 2 quart of Wisdom TC Flowable (Tractor Supply has it) with 50 gallons of water and used my boom sprayer to apply. Keep in mind that fleas have a 21 day cycle. The fleas will only die when they come in contact with the poison. Flea eggs that haven't hatced yet will be unaffected. That'swhy I'm spraying again.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 12, 2010)

jbp84 said:


> i notice the other day my pointer was out in the yard running playing as usual he can in he came in with more spots than he left with and they were fleas. i been bathing him once a month putting advantage on him for fleas he weighs 55lbs we got the mid dosage was unsure if he needed the one for large dogs 55lbs-up. my question is what is best thing to treat my yard with to rid these things i know the usual cut grass then throw out what ever you use but i want them gone asap i cant stand fleas my pointer stays inside mostly i dang sure dont want them in my house.thanxs-joey



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552842


----------

